# Golden Rummynose Tetra



## Rummynose (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello all,
I have a school of rummynose tetras in my 55 gallon natural plant tank. One of the tetras has changed color. It's no longer silver, it has changed to a gold color similar to a gold angelfish. It's nose is still as red as ever though. I have kept rummynose tetras in one tank or another for almost thirty years and I have never seen anything like this. Does anyone know what this is?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you get a photo so we can see exactly what it looks like?


----------



## bayurero (Sep 27, 2006)

Rummynose said:


> Hello all,
> I have a school of rummynose tetras in my 55 gallon natural plant tank. One of the tetras has changed color. It's no longer silver, it has changed to a gold color similar to a gold angelfish. It's nose is still as red as ever though. I have kept rummynose tetras in one tank or another for almost thirty years and I have never seen anything like this. Does anyone know what this is?


I have 19 of them. I also notice there body color turning from there usual silver into a more cream like color rather than gold. I usually see this happening when there's heavy rains pourin down outside. Maybe it's also associated with there mating rituals. I'll try to look for the pictures and will post them when I can.


----------



## Rummynose (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you for your response. I'll try to get a photo as soon as possible.


----------



## Will Hayward (Sep 2, 2007)

Could it have a been a different species of the three species that are labeled as Rummy Nose, that was finally just maturing maybe? one of the tree has a noticeably different background colour, especially when put in the same group as another species I would think.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Still waiting for this px. Would love to see what this fish looks like.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

There are asian rummynose, Sabwa resplendens, but they do not look the same. Is that one of the species you're talking about, Will? I think there is another South american species too but it isn't very pretty if my memory serves me right.


----------

